# Swapping 5x105 Hub for Diesel 5x115 Hub



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The diesel does not use the same rotor as the gas, the brakes are much larger. 

And correct - it is not possible for the hubs to fit both, as they have a different lug pattern. The knuckle is probably the same, though.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

How can the rotors be different with the same part number?








I agree that the knuckle bolt pattern is more than likely the same and that the Wheel Bolt pattern is different so that info from AZ is wrong.
Are the Shaft Splines the same?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

They should not be the same part number, either. 

Splines, I couldn't tell you. The trans is different, so it's very possible so is the spline count.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Unless the rotors have dual bolt patters, it should be a different pn.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

eddiefromcali said:


> Unless the rotors have dual bolt patters, it should be a different pn.


It is, they are different rotors - the diesel front rotors are like an inch bigger.


----------



## FM Wheels (Sep 4, 2015)

It's a lot cheaper to re-drill the wheels and not have to mess with all that drama, It's not that much more to re-drill wheels to 5x105.


----------

